# Racing lofts in San Diego..Help



## gogo10131 (Aug 17, 2010)

I'm new to racing and was looking for any racing clubs in the San Diego Ca area that can help me out.


----------



## kalapati (Aug 29, 2006)

gogo10131 said:


> I'm new to racing and was looking for any racing clubs in the San Diego Ca area that can help me out.



San Diego Racing Pigeon Club
Milo Garver - Secretary
619 342 6588

if you're interested to be a member please don't forget to mention my name as the one who referred you. our club pays $4000 if i can bring somebody in...lol

PM me your number so i can give you a call tomorrow late in the morning. i used to live in lemon grove where our club resides but i'm from from lakeside now.

regards,


kalapati (aka gerald)
San Diego


----------



## sandiego (Jan 11, 2008)

where in san diego are you? our club is located in central avenue and massachusett. send you pm.


----------



## gogo10131 (Aug 17, 2010)

Are you guys both in the same club if not you guys are very very close to each other


----------



## sandiego (Jan 11, 2008)

yes we are in same club..


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

gogo - Jun(sandiego) and Kalapati(Gerald) are both great guys and great flyers. They also have birds that can compete with the best of them. If I lived close by I would definitely have some of their birds in my loft!


----------

